# Best finish for a walking cane?



## missingdigitworkshop

I have made my first walking cane but want to make sure I use the correct finish. It is made out of red oak and has a couple nice grain features.

I have used poly on most of my projects (gloss and satin) but would like to know what would be best since this will get a lot of use.


----------



## Wiggy

The first cane/walking stick I made was formed from a piece of Hawtorn cut out of a hedge while living in Flitwick, England. The only finish I used on it was fine grit sand paper (until it felt like silk against your skin) and, after rigorous wipeing down, I hand rubbed in four coats of warmed, Johnson Paste Floor Wax. 
I have used it through six foot surgeries and will be using it, again in August when I 'survive' a total, right hip replacement.
Oh, I made it… thirty-three… years ago and it is still a beautiful as ever.


----------



## stevenhsieh

We humans leave allot of sweat and heat, best finish is polyurethane.


----------



## missingdigitworkshop

Thanks guys.


----------



## hObOmOnk

I use a hand-rubbed tung oil/varnish blend. I make hundreds of walking and hiking sticks per year.


----------



## Oldmanwheeler

Hello, I'm knew to this forum and came across this topic. I make handcrafted canes and I have found the best finishes come from the marine industry. I use Penofin Marine Oil Wood Finish for my shafts. I put on four coats and it gives me a deep hand rubbed finish that cane withstand Iowa's nasty winters. For the handle if I want a glossy finish I use Waterlox Marine Finishes. It also withstands Iowa's winters and does not yellow or crack. I've had a lot of success with these two finishes.


----------

